# Code Po606 - manual desiel cruze power loss, stalling esc & Tc control warning light



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm pretty sure P0606 is just a general 'something is wrong' code. Least for the North American Cruze.

Let me just ask some basic info. What year? Have you tuned it? When did you buy it? etc..


----------



## Werner1 (Mar 6, 2016)

2011 model just ran out of warranty when the issue started. 
It hasn't been tuned and always logbook serviced. 

It's got 120,000km on the clock and I drive it daily. 


What baffles me is how Holden service department cannot identify and issue. I've had a mechanic scan it for codes and all he came across was the P0606 as I did. 

So far I've tried to clean the throttle plate with cleaner as instructed as I thought it may be getting stuck, this didn't seem to solve the problem.

I'm now looking at checking the throttle position sensor but basically fishing in the dark here with where to begin with troubleshooting.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

You need to find a shop that understands this engine and knows proper troubleshooting procedures. Any number of things could be causing what you describe. Paying a good shop 2-3 hours labor to properly troubleshoot will save you a lot in the long run. also make sure they stand behind their work.

Good luck. Problems like this suck!


----------



## Werner1 (Mar 6, 2016)

That seems to be the only option I'm left with. I would have thought taking it to the authorised dealer/workshop where it was bought from and serviced that I would be able to get good service from them. Clearly not. I've just gone through the majority of the elctornic connection in the front end of the car and cleaned/checked them with no improvement.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Negative battery cable problems?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Problem with that code though, is it doesn't really tell you anything. I'm not really sure how the Holden Cruze works, but the American Cruze's ECM directly drives the injectors, so it would make sense for it to fail when the ECM is under load.

Sooo I would try.
1. Checking the wiring harness on the ECM.
2. Get a fresh firmware flash from the dealer.
3. Get a whole new ECM and wiring harness.

The ECM is just plug and play, but replacing the harness is not fun.

And if you can, monitor the ECM Voltage with a scanner or something. May reveal something interesting.


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

Throttle position sensor or throttle body can cause this type of problem.


----------



## Werner1 (Mar 6, 2016)

I've fiddle with the wiring harness on the accelerator and brake pedals, haven't had this issue since then. Fingers crossed it was just a loose contact here or one of the contacts I cleaned earlier finally resolved the issue.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Werner1 said:


> I've fiddle with the wiring harness on the accelerator and brake pedals, haven't had this issue since then. Fingers crossed it was just a loose contact here or one of the contacts I cleaned earlier finally resolved the issue.


That's good news! Thanks for the update


----------

